# AirPods autonomie différente



## eCAR (16 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour, j'ai acheté les AirPods vendredi soir.

Je les ai laissé charger un moment avant utilisation (pour faire des charges et décharges entières au début).
Depuis 3 jours ou je n'arrête pas de les utiliser j'ai l'impression que mon AirPod gauche a plus d'autonomie que le droit.
Il reste entre 10 et 15% d'autonomie dans le gauche quand le droit rend l'âme.

J'attends encore pour me faire un avis et éventuellement retourner à l'Apple Store pour un échange.

En attendant, j'aimerais savoir si vous avez déjà eu cette impression.


----------



## Gwen (16 Octobre 2017)

Cela doit être dû au micro qui est plus sollicité sur le droit que la gauche par exemple, car tu dois mettre le droit en premier dans tes oreilles. Tente de mettre en alternance chaque AirPods en premier dans l'oreille droite puis gauche, etc. et vois si cela perdure.


----------



## eCAR (16 Octobre 2017)

J'essaie ça et je vous tiens au jus


----------



## themasck83 (21 Octobre 2017)

la batterie droite se vide toujours un peu plus vite , ce problème existe depuis décembre 2016 , on dirait un problème de conception .


----------



## eCAR (24 Octobre 2017)

Ah ! 

@themasck83 je me disais bien. Après avoir suivi le conseil de @gwen je me suis aperçu que je mettais le AirPod gauche en premier au début, alors j'ai testé de faire l'inverse, j'ai essayé d'alterner et à plusieurs reprises je me suis retrouvé avec l'écouteur droit déchargé quand il restait pas mal de la batterie dans l'écouteur gauche !

Si quelqu'un est déjà allé demander des comptes en Apple Store, est-ce qu'ils connaissent / reconnaissent le problème et ont-ils une solution ? Font-ils l'échange ?


----------



## bidibout (29 Novembre 2017)

As-tu du nouveau ?

Je viens de recevoir les miens je verrai si j’ai la même chose. N’est-il pas possible que seul un des deux AirPods recoive les infos et qu’il les transmet au deuxième ce qui expliquerait qu’une des deux batteries soit plus sollicitée ? Je ne sais pas si le téléphone envoie en simultané aux deux.


----------



## STD14 (18 Décembre 2017)

eCAR a dit:


> Ah !
> 
> @themasck83 je me disais bien. Après avoir suivi le conseil de @gwen je me suis aperçu que je mettais le AirPod gauche en premier au début, alors j'ai testé de faire l'inverse, j'ai essayé d'alterner et à plusieurs reprises je me suis retrouvé avec l'écouteur droit déchargé quand il restait pas mal de la batterie dans l'écouteur gauche !
> 
> Si quelqu'un est déjà allé demander des comptes en Apple Store, est-ce qu'ils connaissent / reconnaissent le problème et ont-ils une solution ? Font-ils l'échange ?



C’est toujours le cas aujourd’hui ?? J’ai parfois le même soucis ...


----------



## eCAR (19 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour

Après cette bonne période s'essai je pense pouvoir conclure que c'est TOTALEMENT aléatoire ! Je n'ai su identifier aucun facteur particulier qui créerait une différence de déchargement et ce n'est pas toujours le même qui est plus déchargé que l'autre


----------



## bidibout (23 Janvier 2018)

Je rebondis sur le sujet, je m’aperçois que si je n’utilise pas mes AirPods au moins 4 jours de suite quand je les sors il y en a toujours un des deux qui n’a plus de batterie (parfois c’est le droit parfois le gauche) et pourtant il y a encore de la batterie dans le boîtier, il suffit de l’ouvrir et aussitôt celui qui est vide se met en charge.

Avez-vous le même souci ? Par contre si je les utilises régulièrement alors aucuns problèmes.


----------



## Anthony (24 Janvier 2018)

eCAR a dit:


> Je n'ai su identifier aucun facteur particulier qui créerait une différence de déchargement et ce n'est pas toujours le même qui est plus déchargé que l'autre



Je mets une pièce sur l'encrassement du boîtier. Passe un coup de coton-tige au fond du boîtier, là où sont les contacts de recharge des écouteurs. Cf. https://www.watchgeneration.fr/audio/2017/08/comment-nettoyer-vos-airpods-7129


----------



## bidibout (13 Février 2018)

Et bien me revoilà pour vous dire que j’ai un problème avec les miens, comme indiqué parfois j’avais un écouteur totalement déchargé alors que le boîtier était fermé et j’ai fini par me rendre compte qu’il y avait un écouteur qui restait connecté, donc comme si il était hors du boîtier. En fait il y a un soucis de contact au fond du boîtier car maintenant quand j’insère l’ecouteur dans le boîtier il ne charge plus je suis obligé d’appuyer dessus ou le bouger légèrement. Donc échange du boîtier, le nouveau doit arriver aujourd’hui en espérant que les soucis soient réglés sinon ça voudra dire que cela vient du métal en bout d’écouteur.


----------



## Khenfri mokrani (7 Janvier 2019)

eCAR a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai acheté les AirPods vendredi soir.
> 
> Je les ai laissé charger un moment avant utilisation (pour faire des charges et décharges entières au début).
> Depuis 3 jours ou je n'arrête pas de les utiliser j'ai l'impression que mon AirPod gauche a plus d'autonomie que le droit.
> ...


 J’ai eu la même chose le meme soucis ils m’on fait un échange complet ensuite CB est devenu encore pire il m’on echanger un seule airpods  et rien de s’arrange il m’on dit d’en revenir si j’avais de nouveau un problème donc ils prennent en considération les vis de fabrications amis fait attention sa peut empirer


----------



## Khenfri mokrani (7 Janvier 2019)

eCAR a dit:


> Ah !
> 
> @themasck83 je me disais bien. Après avoir suivi le conseil de @gwen je me suis aperçu que je mettais le AirPod gauche en premier au début, alors j'ai testé de faire l'inverse, j'ai essayé d'alterner et à plusieurs reprises je me suis retrouvé avec l'écouteur droit déchargé quand il restait pas mal de la batterie dans l'écouteur gauche !
> 
> Si quelqu'un est déjà allé demander des comptes en Apple Store, est-ce qu'ils connaissent / reconnaissent le problème et ont-ils une solution ? Font-ils l'échange ?


 Perso ils m’on fait un échange complet de tout mais c’est devenu pire après de nouveau problème donc faite attention et mtn j’ai changer un écouteurs qui ćest arrêter d’en fonctionenr tjr le même cirques un qui ce déchage trop vite autonomie mauvaise voir très mauvaise en bref je suis retourner en store et ils m’on dit qu’aucun problème n’etait Constater mais que je devais revenir si sa perdure pour faire un remplacement je compte y retourner !


----------



## themasck83 (7 Janvier 2019)

Avez vous essayé de faire une restauration de l’iphone Après l’echange Dès AirPods ?
Cela pourrait résoudre le problème .


----------



## Flavieeee (24 Août 2021)

eCAR a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai acheté les AirPods vendredi soir.
> 
> Je les ai laissé charger un moment avant utilisation (pour faire des charges et décharges entières au début).
> Depuis 3 jours ou je n'arrête pas de les utiliser j'ai l'impression que mon AirPod gauche a plus d'autonomie que le droit.
> ...


J’ai la même chose et en réfléchissant je me suis dis que c’était peut-être fais exprès de manière à avoir un petit peu d’autonomie restante sur l’autre écouteur quand le droit n’a plus de batterie


----------

